# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Натуральная косметика - нужна она в Калуге?

## mamaRita

Собираюсь серьезно заняться продажей немецкой натуральной косметики. Вы станете моим клиентом? :Smile:  И многим ли людям в Калуге кроме нас, естественных родителей, это нужно?

задавайте любые вопросы и напраляйте мне пожелания и заказы. Скидки посетителям нашего сайта гарантированы! :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

А какая? Веледа и Лавера? Лавера мне нравится чуть меньше, а Веледа так прям очень. Я бы стала клиентом. Вообще считаю, что за натуральными продуктами будущее. Пока у нас не большая аудитория, но думаю, что при грамотном позиционировании можно нормально устроить интернет-магазинчик. 
Еще думаю, что спросом будут пользоваться мыльные орехи как замена стирального порошка, ну и другие эко-товары. 

Ну и совершенно гениальная вещь в ассортименте Веледы - это дамское масло для подготовки промежности к родам. Действительно помогает.
Так что я поддерживаю.

----------


## Домик в деревне

О!!! и естественная гигиена в виде капов тоже интересует в свете вернувшегося месяц назад цикла.

----------


## Амина

МОй магазинчик уже не акутально? Нужно устраивать еще?) Предлагаю присоединить(-ся), ибо адрес мой уже известен в городе...

----------


## mamaRita

Да, я сама пользуюсь Веледой. И Лаверу тоже продавать буду, так как она выгодно дополняет продуктовую линейку Веледы. Но кроме этого есть еще несколько немецких брендов натуральной косметики, например Dr. Haushka - одна из натуральнейших косметик в мире! Планирую начать с этих 3х брендов, так что кому что нужно - заказывайте.

Интернет-магазин откроется в ближайшее время! :Smile:  Читаете мои мысли! :Wink:  
Марин, я твой магазин очень люблю, давай с тобой обсудим, как будет лучше построить сотрудничество!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Марина, залезла к тебе на сайт и не увидела инфы по Веледе и подобному,  только Эковер - средства для дома и оно под заказ, я так понимаю.
Рита, это не мысли читаю, это логичное развитие событий и занимание незанятой пока ниши.

Мечтательно, кстати, хорошо было бы какую-то информацию о влиянии бытовой химии на здоровье ребенка разместить у нас на сайте. Часто ведь разный атопический дерматит возникает не реакцией на мамино молоко, как некоторые берутся утверждать, а на порошки и ненатуральные средства гигиены. 
А уж какой запах волшебный у детской серии Веледы. ах. у меня пока есть несколько тюбиков, но как только закончатся, захочется пополнить запас и попробовать что-то кроме календулы. А еще, кстати, очень странное это ощущение, что шампунь мало мылится, но все равно хорошо моет. Насколько у нас промыты мозги и сложился стереотип, что шампунь должен хорошо мылиться.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

> Собираюсь серьезно заняться продажей немецкой натуральной косметики. Вы станете моим клиентом? И многим ли людям в Калуге кроме нас, естественных родителей, это нужно?


А где можно глянуть каталог?

----------


## Амина

Информации по Веледе нет, потому что я ею пока не занимаюсь. но ведь никто не мешает присоединится. если я админ магазина, это ж не мешает любому распространять свою продукцию через мой магазин) Я планирую вплотную заняться Веледой, Эковером и мыльными орехами. Если оно еще будет нужно...

----------


## mamaRita

Сайты производителей: http://www.weleda-russia.ru/, http://www.drhauschka.ru/, http://lavera-rus.ru/. Пишите, что нужно, вышлю цены. Когда появится интернет-магазин, станет все проще и понятней!

Либо можно посмотреть на том же bezhimii.ru, но цены будут пониже. Доставка бесплатная.

----------

